# Blackened anything



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

At restaraunts I love anything blackened, but I can't find a rub off off of store self that I like. Although, all I have tried was the one by "Old Bay". Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tons of blackening season's out there.....only problem w/ local restaurants is they don't really blacken the food. Sprinkle, cook a little and there you go.....I like alot not a little!!!!


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Old bay's blackening seasoning is the worst out there if you ask me, it tastes like old bay with some more cayenne pepper in it. I like paul prudom's (sp?) blackened redfish magic, but its not a great bargain. If you like spicier blackening seasoning, zataran's is tasty. Maria's seafood's blackening seasoning is pretty good too. As has been said, there are tons out there... just have to try them to find one you like.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Are these all available at Wal-mart, or a specialty store? If it is good stuff I will pay a little extra.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Try doin it at home, heres a good one:*

*Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish*

Title: Paul Prudhomme's Blackened RedfishYield: 6 ServingsIngredients: 3/4 lb Unsalted butter; melted 6 Fish filets (if you can't -get redfish; snapper or -catfish will do) Seasoning: a jar of P. -Prudhomme's Blackened -Redfish Seasoning mix or: 1 tb Paprika 2 1/2 ts Salt 1 ts Onion powder 1 ts Garlic powder 1 ts Ground red pepper 3/4 ts White pepper 3/4 ts Black pepper 1/2 ts Dried thyme leaves 1/2 ts Dried oregano leaves Date: Sat, 17 Feb 1996 08:17:04 -0600 I thought some of ya'll who don't have his LOUISIANA KITCHEN cookbook might like to have these recipes and I already had them typed. I agree with everyone else who raves about his recipes. They can't be beaten! I have made the gumbo numerous times, and crawfish etouffee is one of the best things I have EVER eaten! I will have to type it later, though. And the blackened fish (I use catfish, BTW, cooked inside, sauteed really) is outstanding. In fact, I am making it tonight! Enjoy! You can't do the real recipe indoors, so I have adapted it for indoor cooking. Otherwise, it smokes too much. Outdoors, you heat an iron skillet on high for at least 10 min. until past smoking and white ash appears in it. It can't be too hot. If you do it outdoors in a very hot skillet, be careful with pouring the butter on as it will flame up. Combine seasoning ingredients. Dip each fillet in melted butter, then sprinkle seasoning on both sides, generously, patting in with hand. Place in skillet heated to med-hi and pour 1 tsp. melted butter on top. Cook about 2 min. and turn over and again pour 1 tsp. melted butter on top. Cook about 2 min. Turn and cook another 2 min. with another tsp. butter poured on top, until done. Repeat with remaining fillets. Serve piping hot. This is very delicious, even if not truly "blackened".


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup, Paul invented Blackened Redfish, almost wiped them out. If you want the real deal, Hank showed you the way. It is not, as he said, and inside dish. Most places season up a piece of fish, but searing it in a HOT cast iron skillet makes it truly blackened.

I am making my self hungry!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Paul Prudhomme's is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! I have used that stuff on steaks as well!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish


+1 The best hands down!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my recipe that I use. I have not had any complaints.

Blackening Seasoning

1/2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme

Never blacken anything inside the house. Use a cast iron pan heated over a flame for at least 10 minutes. To get the butter in the pan try using a turkey baster. It will save some arm hairs.

Mix and store in a dry place. If you like more spice add more cayenne powder but keep the other ingredients the same.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Buy Paul Prudhommes Redfish Blackening Seasoning.

1. Go OUTSIDE and start your gas or charcoal grill and get it as hot as possible.

2. Put a seasoned cast iron skillet or pan on the grill and allow it to get as hot as possible. (Other metal pans will stain or warp).

3. Melt two sticks of butter and place in a glass pan about 8" by 12 inches.

4. Dry your filets with a couple paper towels, then dredge your Redfish filets in the butter.

5. Sprinkle LIBERALLY with Paul Prudhommes Redfish Seasoning on each side.

6.. Place the filets on the dry WHITE HOT cast iron skillet. It'll smoke like crazy. After almost 2 minutes flip it over and leave it another almost 2 minutes.

Remove from the griddle and enjoy.

You can actually do this indoors on the highest heat you can produce on a gas or electric stove top, leave the cast iron pan on for 10 minutes on HIGH heat before you put the fish on. but you'd better have a commercial hood fan in your kitchen. Otherwise, you'll set off EVERY smoke alarm in your house.

If you do this right, you will produce MASSIVE smoke.

Jim


----------

